# Semen Analysis results



## velo

Hi, 
So as the first step we had my DH do a SA. We have gotten the results online but he doesn't have a GP appt until Thursday to go over the results, and this is the same GP that didn't think a SA was necessary in the first place, so I had my GP requisition the test.

It sounds good, but I am not too sure.
- 92 million / ml (this sounds good for the count!)
- 60% motility - that's all it says, it does not break down into grade A, B, C.
- 25% normal form/75% abnormal - that sounds low but its above the normal they list, anyone else have any numbers for morphology they have been either told are fine, or are a problem?
- The notes mention there is some agglutinatization, and there was a flag for having 3 immature forms/100. 

I am thinking the last two are most likely due to the fact that DH had a prostate infection 6 weeks ago, and the test was 2 weeks after finishing antibiotics. But when he asked the GP if it was ok to have the test done that close to the infection he said yes.


----------



## GraceFace

velo said:


> Hi,
> So as the first step we had my DH do a SA. We have gotten the results online but he doesn't have a GP appt until Thursday to go over the results, and this is the same GP that didn't think a SA was necessary in the first place, so I had my GP requisition the test.
> 
> It sounds good, but I am not too sure.
> - 92 million / ml (this sounds good for the count!)
> - 60% motility - that's all it says, it does not break down into grade A, B, C.
> - 25% normal form/75% abnormal - that sounds low but its above the normal they list, anyone else have any numbers for morphology they have been either told are fine, or are a problem?
> - The notes mention there is some agglutinatization, and there was a flag for having 3 immature forms/100.
> 
> I am thinking the last two are most likely due to the fact that DH had a prostate infection 6 weeks ago, and the test was 2 weeks after finishing antibiotics. But when he asked the GP if it was ok to have the test done that close to the infection he said yes.

They should have graded the motility, as you suggested, whether it was in the form of A,B,C..etc or 0,1,2,3,4; 3 and 4 being good motility moving in a straight line and quickly.

I am more inclined to think that the agglutination is from the infection he had. Did he finish his antibiotics and take them correctly? I'm not a dr, but I would suggest that his GP continue to evaluate him to make sure the prostatits is completely gone, as once he has it, it can come back very easily.


----------



## velo

GraceFace said:


> I am more inclined to think that the agglutination is from the infection he had. Did he finish his antibiotics and take them correctly? I'm not a dr, but I would suggest that his GP continue to evaluate him to make sure the prostatits is completely gone, as once he has it, it can come back very easily.

Yes I'm concerned too if it is completely gone. He did take the antibiotics correctly but his dr. gave him less than the recommended number of days, thinking that was way too long to be taking antibiotics for. Hopefully the GP will evaluate.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Velo!
I read your post on the other thread 'how to cope w/ other wom. pg.' but wanted to answer it here. I like your attitude about being more zen about ttc. I'm trying not to get all hyped up this month. I started temping with Fertility Friend/TCOYF. I can't believe you ov'd on CD9. That gives you a really long LH phase, right? I think that it's called that. Hope this is our month!!! I still don't understand the whole temping thing but I think, I will get the hang of it. I also read every page of the book TCOYF. So, I feel like I understand more then the first time when I read it. Although, still a bit overwhelming.

I also wanted to post my dh's last s/a results, so you could have something to compare to. Your dh's numbers sound really good!!!:happydance:

This test was done using the strict Kruger method.
Liquefaction: 45 min. (which they say is good)
Color: Opaque (good)
Viscosity: 1 (normal distinct drops none to slight) so i guess ok
ph: 7.6 (which is good)

Volume:4 ml (normal 2ml) (good)
concentration: 14.3 million (was a bit low)
Total count: 57.2 million (good)
Total motility a+b+ c : 44% (*7% was first s/a*) so big improvement but still low/urologist said.:wacko:

WBC:0
Morphology: 2% (when before it was 5%) first s/a *horribly low*

I think our issue is motility and morphology.

When this test was taken dh had only been on the vitamins for two weeks.

I have read that if a man has an infection or has taken antibiotics it can throw the whole test off. I don't understand why your gp said it wouldn't matter.:wacko: I think your dh should be re tested after his infection is gone and antibiotics out of his system.


----------



## velo

Hi L.M.D.,
It looks like you got a bit more detail in your report! They didn't test the pH in ours for instance. A big improvement in the motility looks like things are moving in the right direction! Did they breakdown a, b, c for you or just give you a total? I am not sure if our total includes a+b+c or a+b. Morphology can be quite subjective - did the same lab do the tests both times? 

Are you going to have another retest done after he has been on the vits for a few months? 

Thanks for the comparison numbers. Its really amazing isn't it how it only takes ONE sperm but yet there need to be MILLIONS of motile normal shaped ones swimming around?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi velo, I looked out my hubbies sperm anaylsis to compare, and I think you have very good results! the FS said my hubbies were excellent and joked that she wanted him as a sperm donor. Shows that theres something wrong with me with his super sperm :nope:
Now some of the terms are different but I will type out what it says on his sheet:

Volume 4.20 ml
Sperm Concentration 81.6 (then says x10 and a little 6 next to it)
Total Motile sperm (A+B) 162.96
Total Motile sperm (A+B+C) 204.96
Progressive motility (A+B) 48%
Total motility 60%
Total sperm count 342.72 (then says x10 and a little 6 next to it)
Normal morphology 44%
ph 7.2


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> =Its really amazing isn't it how it only takes ONE sperm

it really is quite amazing. my husband and I BD lots around ovulation (confirmed with ov tests and temping) and he has excellent sperm, so what is happening inside my body!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> it really is quite amazing. my husband and I BD lots around ovulation (confirmed with ov tests and temping) and he has excellent sperm, so what is happening inside my body!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:

Well you are still in for this cycle right? And its only been a short time since the polyp was removed which may have been the problem!

Also apparently although sperm results can appear excellent, they have really no way of knowing whether the sperm can really "do their job" or not - ie penetrate an egg, unless they do an IVF.


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> hi velo, I looked out my hubbies sperm anaylsis to compare, and I think you have very good results! the FS said my hubbies were excellent and joked that she wanted him as a sperm donor. Shows that theres something wrong with me with his super sperm :nope:
> Now some of the terms are different but I will type out what it says on his sheet:
> 
> Volume 4.20 ml
> Sperm Concentration 81.6 (then says x10 and a little 6 next to it)
> Total Motile sperm (A+B) 162.96
> Total Motile sperm (A+B+C) 204.96
> Progressive motility (A+B) 48%
> Total motility 60%
> Total sperm count 342.72 (then says x10 and a little 6 next to it)
> Normal morphology 44%
> ph 7.2

Thanks for the comparison! Sounds good! My DH had a lower volume (2 ml) but not sure if that's his normal, or the stress of doing a SA in a filthy gas station restroom. Anyway DH saw his GP who didn't say too much except that he thought the report was excellent, that the agglutination was due to the prostatitis, but figured it was gone since he rebounded so quickly in terms of how he felt, gave him some homeopathic remedy just in case, and suggested repeating the SA in 3 months if we still aren't pregnant. (presumably to make sure there is no more agglutination) The GP also mentioned they had their kid when he was 44 and his wife was 37. This does not make me feel better. I know I am not too old, I want to know whether either of us has any issues in the way!

Don't feel there is something wrong with you! Your body needs a bit of time to wake up and go hey that polyp is out of the way, its a good time to get pregnant now! :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

velo said:


> Hi L.M.D.,
> It looks like you got a bit more detail in your report! They didn't test the pH in ours for instance. A big improvement in the motility looks like things are moving in the right direction! Did they breakdown a, b, c for you or just give you a total? I am not sure if our total includes a+b+c or a+b. Morphology can be quite subjective - did the same lab do the tests both times?
> 
> Are you going to have another retest done after he has been on the vits for a few months?
> 
> Thanks for the comparison numbers. Its really amazing isn't it how it only takes ONE sperm but yet there need to be MILLIONS of motile normal shaped ones swimming around?

The second s/a was done by a different lab. It's all so confusing! The first one did not have the ph, a+b+c motility, color etc. It does blow my mind that it only takes 'one good :spermy:' to get the job done! I'm really hoping that ONE can find its way. With mother's day (here in the U.S.) on Sunday, it is hitting me pretty hard. Dh and I are going away to Big Bear (mountain/lake resort) I soooo need this. We leave tomorrow and I'm so happy just to get away. Yes! I would like him to be tested again, sometime in the summer!!!! We have to all stick together and I know one day we will all be mommies, holding our little precious babies in our arms. xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> it really is quite amazing. my husband and I BD lots around ovulation (confirmed with ov tests and temping) and he has excellent sperm, so what is happening inside my body!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> Well you are still in for this cycle right? And its only been a short time since the polyp was removed which may have been the problem!
> 
> Also apparently although sperm results can appear excellent, they have really no way of knowing whether the sperm can really "do their job" or not - ie penetrate an egg, unless they do an IVF.Click to expand...

yes very true. when she suggested IUI I asked why that would work as hubby has above average swimmers anyway, and she said it was the combo of the clomid and the washed sperm going right into the uterus that really works.

I had a huge temp drop this morning so I think AF is on her way. remind me where are you in your cycle?


----------



## LLbean

ooops I need to check the 35+ more often and not just my user CP lol

So a little late to this thread but here is what my hubby got on his...sigh...



I was told to have him see an Urologist so an appointment has been set.

He is now off all the crap he was taking for working out (as I know that is all bad stuff) and I also have him taking Fertility Blend for men, Vitamin B complex, C, D, Maca and Megaman as well (from GNC) ...I hope his next test shows better results.


----------



## velo

Hi LLBean, interesting that your DH's test shows a reference of 50-100% for normal morphology. Our test showed >4% as normal morphology. Intuitively to me it would not seem that 8% is a big deal with your other numbers so strong, as the total count of fast motile normal sperm is still going to be pretty high! But it will be interesting to see what the specialist says. Unless better news you get a :BFP: before you have to go!

The pH means his sperm is too acidic right? That can probably be corrected by eating a more alkaline diet - more fruits and veggies good, and meat, dairy, grains, alcohol and coffee are bad. 

Hmm they did not test my DH's pH. I forewarned him if he didn't get a good SA report he would have to give up coffee (which he loooooves)


----------



## Lyvid

Stalking! DH is planning to get SA done in July (we have to wait on an insurance thing and that's fine with me) and I'd like as much info ahead of time as possible! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

velo said:


> Hi LLBean, interesting that your DH's test shows a reference of 50-100% for normal morphology. Our test showed >4% as normal morphology. Intuitively to me it would not seem that 8% is a big deal with your other numbers so strong, as the total count of fast motile normal sperm is still going to be pretty high! But it will be interesting to see what the specialist says. Unless better news you get a :BFP: before you have to go!
> 
> The pH means his sperm is too acidic right? That can probably be corrected by eating a more alkaline diet - more fruits and veggies good, and meat, dairy, grains, alcohol and coffee are bad.
> 
> Hmm they did not test my DH's pH. I forewarned him if he didn't get a good SA report he would have to give up coffee (which he loooooves)

Yeah PH is not a big concern in my opinion but morphology is... I even got the viscosity under control with Mucinex ...morphology levels must be different charts in the uk then... I have no idea


----------



## LLbean

ok so today we did the 2nd round of Sperm Analysis...after 3 months of vitamins and supplements (even though his urologist insists I'm the one with issues and not him and that pills do nothing) so lets see what results we get. I'm on CD3 but my doctor wants to wait until his results until we do anything further...so if nothing has changed for him we may be losing a month here UGH


----------



## Bubba3

Hi sorry I'm not a lot of use with this question , but we were to.d results could be effected by something as simple as a common cold , and could be drastically different the next test . Good luck got everything crossed


----------



## Bubba3

sarahincanada said:


> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> it really is quite amazing. my husband and I BD lots around ovulation (confirmed with ov tests and temping) and he has excellent sperm, so what is happening inside my body!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr :growlmad:
> 
> Well you are still in for this cycle right? And its only been a short time since the polyp was removed which may have been the problem!
> 
> Also apparently although sperm results can appear excellent, they have really no way of knowing whether the sperm can really "do their job" or not - ie penetrate an egg, unless they do an IVF.Click to expand...
> 
> yes very true. when she suggested IUI I asked why that would work as hubby has above average swimmers anyway, and she said it was the combo of the clomid and the washed sperm going right into the uterus that really works.
> 
> I had a huge temp drop this morning so I think AF is on her way. remind me where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

 Hope not Sarah :flower:


----------



## LLbean

well he was fine on his first test...and fine today too...lets see what happens...result will be sent to the doctor today...God knows how long HE will take to let us know about them...but results are going in today


----------



## luvmydoggies

LLbean- I hope you get the results quickly! :hugs::hugs: When we first saw an RE...he started putting all the blame on me...very first interview...he told me I prob. have endometriosis, my age etc. Without running any tests! Well, they ran some blood work on me, and he gave me a saline ultrasound to check for polyps. It was all clear. He checked my uterus, said it was good. Finally, he decides to do an s/a on dh...and boom he calls me at work and says we will never get pg, unless we do IVF. He said dh's numbers were horrible. Fast forward to this year, dh had another s/a and it was much better.


----------



## LLbean

ok results are back and MORPHOLOGY WENT UP SIGNIFICANTLY!!!! everything else is pretty much the same but morphology went from 8.0 to 70.0!!!!!!!!

yes I do believe it was all the crap he was taking pre-work out that affected his numbers, and I am sure the Fertility Blend helped a TON too!!!!

The ultrasound showed two Varicoceles but apparently that is not enough to affect the sperm. So lets hope for July!


----------



## luvmydoggies

LLbean- those are awesome results!!!:happydance: Wishing you a bfp- very soon!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I hope so!!!

We will meet with the urologist again on the 5th and see what he has to say...based on that we may go see the fertility specialist


----------



## velo

LLbean said:


> ok results are back and MORPHOLOGY WENT UP SIGNIFICANTLY!!!! everything else is pretty much the same but morphology went from 8.0 to 70.0!!!!!!!!
> 
> yes I do believe it was all the crap he was taking pre-work out that affected his numbers, and I am sure the Fertility Blend helped a TON too!!!!
> 
> The ultrasound showed two Varicoceles but apparently that is not enough to affect the sperm. So lets hope for July!

Awesome news!! :dust: for a BFP to come your way soon!


----------



## Indigo77

DH's morphology is 2%....

Now what?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo...don't give up My husband was at 8.0 and went up to 70.0

here is what I did...I took him off all those pre/post work out supplements, no caffeine, no alcohol, and made him take
Vitamin E (twice a day)
Vitamin C (twice a day)
Fertility Blend for men(GNC) (4 a day for the first month and then 2 per day)
Maca (twice a day)
Vitamin B complex (once per day)
Also Mucinex twice per day to help his Viscosity but that apparently did nothing as that remains the same

It took about 3 months BTW


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo :hugs:

My DH was on the same mix to LLBean's - the only difference was mine didn't take mucinex but he did take co enzyme Q10 and royal jelly.

We didn't get given figures for my DH's morphology but his first SA was poor and his most recent was normal/good.


----------



## Indigo77

Ok....can you tell me the dosage of each? Thanks.
His motility was just below average, as well....47%....
i imagine you researched the hell out of this already?

These results really came as a shock...
He is very healthy....eats well....exercises....etc...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Ok....can you tell me the dosage of each? Thanks.
> His motility was just below average, as well....47%....
> i imagine you researched the hell out of this already?
> 
> These results really came as a shock...
> He is very healthy....eats well....exercises....etc...

I'm just heading to bed but I'll update in the morning with dosages of each :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

*SEMEN ANALYSIS*

WHO 2010 CRITERIA

pH: 7.2 or higher
White Blood Cells: Less than 1 x 106/mL

Volume: 1.5 mL
Concentration: 15M/mL
Count: 40 million
Motility: 40%
Vitality: 58%
Morphology: - This is a very controversial test which is quickly becoming outdated as a test. Please touch base with your male infertility specialist before taking this test too seriously
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
WHO 2009 CRITERIA

Volume: 1.5 ml
Concentration: 15 million/ml
Count: 39 million
Motility: 40%
Vitality: 58%
Morphology: 4%
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*RESULTS

5 days abstinence

Volume..............2.2 ml..................Normal if over 1.5 ml
Concentration.....72 million / ml.....Normal if over 15 million
Count................158 million / ml....Normal over 40 million
Motility..............47.64%................Normal if over 40%
Vitality..............(?)80%.................Normal if over 58%
~~~(Forward progression.....30% rapid....50% moderate)
Morphology.........2%......................Normal is over 4*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

"When male infertility is suspected and tests reveal abnormal semen parameters, the couple should be referred to a reproductive endocrinologist and/or urologist for further evaluation. Conditions warranting referral for male infertility are: 

- a sperm concentration of less than 20 million per mL, 
- motility less than 35%, 
- morphology less than 5% (Kruger) or 30% (WHO)."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Anonymous said:

> Expert here on morphology!!
> 
> My dh has very poor morphology - tests back in summer 2003 revealed 2% via the strict kruger method and 10% via the WHO method at two separate clinics. However his motility and count were excellent. Got pregnant naturally the month we had our first tests. Baby born April 2004.
> 
> Roll on summer 2006 when we tried for #2. My dh got epidydimitus, which is an infection in some tube that carries the sperm, right when we had just started trying - new tests three months later and after a course of antibiotics revealed same crappy morph but now a low low count (1mil down from his previous 100mil) - his count did not come back after a further 9 months so we did ICSI - failed and then a FET and has success with twins.
> 
> Roll on twins first birthday and sure enough, I discovered I got pregnant naturally while breastfeeing them. Had a missed mis and then 6 months later pregnant naturally again. Now close to entering my third trimester.
> 
> Since our IVF days in 2007, my dh has been followed by a male infertility specialist since they are intrigued by his "issues, counts etc" and all the time his morph has remained crappy - his count seems to be finally coming back very slowly after 4 years. This has been tracked by SA's every 3 months and then every 6 months.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the ramble but the long and the short of it, is that some Dr's seem quite unconcerned about morphology if all else seems good or fairly good and others see big problems. I don't know why such a difference of opinion.
> 
> As regards helping morph - the only thing I ever came accross was a study that showed pycnogenol (french tree bark) was shown to help - but it is fairly pricey.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo-:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok so here is the deal with mine ...a picture so you can see them all LOL


I had forgotten but I also have him taking the MegaMan stuff from GNC as you can see

Ok from the ones that are NOT blends we have:

Vitamin E 400 I.U. (one pill twice a day)
Vitamin C 500 mg (one pill twice a day)
Maca 525 mg (one pill twice a day)

I got the Maca through Vitacost, it was cheaper. And as you can see some of the things I got at Costco (Kirkland brand) OH and the B complex also was at Costco

Here were his SA results BEFORE all of it



I don't have the picture of the one now but here are the results. So the 1st SA was done in April...the latest one was done June 23rd

..........................April...../.....June....
Count..................93.0...../.....76.0...
Volume.................4.5...../.......3.0....
PH.......................7.0...../.......7.0.....
Motility.................90....../.......80.....
Viscosity............HIGH...../.......HIGH..
Morphology............8.0..../.....70.0.....
Appearance........NORMAL../.....NORMAL...
Liquefaction ..COMPLETE.../.....COMPLETE.


----------



## Macwooly

Right my DH is on:
a generic multivitamin for men TTC but the ingredients are identical to Wellman
1000mg fish oil omega 3 once daily
500mg maca root once daily
vitamin B complex which provides 100% RDA once daily
30mg co enzyme Q10 once daily 
150mg Royal Jelly once daily

He takes all as tablets or capsules.


----------



## Indigo77

Thank you soooooo much, Winnie!
Showed hubby the pic and he said..._Holy Shit!_
He wrote everything down and is going to GNC tomorrow...

Now I feel like I should get tested sooner rather than later....in case I need to fix something that may take time...

I suddenly feel like this is going to be an uphill battle...:(
How much MM should he take?

Again....thank you sooooo much!


----------



## LLbean

with the megaman (I got the prostate health one) one pill twice a day

And I did get all my tests done before him... so yes, it would be a good idea in my opinion to have that done

Also already contacted the Fertility Specialist today just in case July was not successful for us...as I do not want to waste time...so it would be an IUI...we are noth with good numbers now ...all except his viscosity so the IUI would fix that...hopefully


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Right my DH is on:
> a generic multivitamin for men TTC but the ingredients are identical to Wellman
> 1000mg fish oil omega 3 once daily
> 500mg maca root once daily
> vitamin B complex which provides 100% RDA once daily
> 30mg co enzyme Q10 once daily
> 150mg Royal Jelly once daily
> 
> He takes all as tablets or capsules.

Thanks...

Just read an interesting study, but now I can't find it again...

DH abstained for 5 days before doing the SA......

_for optimum sperm motility and morphology, sperm should be collected from men with male factor infertility after 1 day of abstinence. While total sperm and motile sperm may increase after four days of abstinence, they continue, further prolonged abstinence will result in worse sperm morphology._ 

https://www.urotoday.com/44/browse_...reduces_sperm_viability_in_infertile_men.html

He is going to take the supplements and get another SA in late August....this time he will only abstain for 2 days....

So, hopefully it's not the end for us....yet, anyway...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Right my DH is on:
> a generic multivitamin for men TTC but the ingredients are identical to Wellman
> 1000mg fish oil omega 3 once daily
> 500mg maca root once daily
> vitamin B complex which provides 100% RDA once daily
> 30mg co enzyme Q10 once daily
> 150mg Royal Jelly once daily
> 
> He takes all as tablets or capsules.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Just read an interesting study, but now I can't find it again...
> 
> DH abstained for 5 days before doing the SA......
> 
> _for optimum sperm motility and morphology, sperm should be collected from men with male factor infertility after 1 day of abstinence. While total sperm and motile sperm may increase after four days of abstinence, they continue, further prolonged abstinence will result in worse sperm morphology._
> 
> https://www.urotoday.com/44/browse_...reduces_sperm_viability_in_infertile_men.html
> 
> He is going to take the supplements and get another SA in late August....this time he will only abstain for 2 days....
> 
> So, hopefully it's not the end for us....yet, anyway...Click to expand...

It's not end :hugs: 

I know how you feel as I felt like that with DH's first results and we were told that due to his diabetes it would never improve!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo- my DH and my BFF's DH both abstained for two days, as we were told after too long, the quality goes down. IDK if this is true bc my former co-workers DH was told to abstain for four days.

I was getting ready to ask my DH to do his again bc I thought maybe we didn't abstain long enough.


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> with the megaman (I got the prostate health one) one pill twice a day
> 
> And I did get all my tests done before him... so yes, it would be a good idea in my opinion to have that done
> 
> Also already contacted the Fertility Specialist today just in case July was not successful for us...as I do not want to waste time...so it would be an IUI...we are noth with good numbers now ...all except his viscosity so the IUI would fix that...hopefully

What did you have done?
Should I go to my GP or straight to a FS or go to a RE?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> with the megaman (I got the prostate health one) one pill twice a day
> 
> And I did get all my tests done before him... so yes, it would be a good idea in my opinion to have that done
> 
> Also already contacted the Fertility Specialist today just in case July was not successful for us...as I do not want to waste time...so it would be an IUI...we are noth with good numbers now ...all except his viscosity so the IUI would fix that...hopefully
> 
> What did you have done?
> Should I go to my GP or straight to a FS or go to a RE?Click to expand...

My Gynecologist did the CD3 and the CD21 blood tests...so it showed I have good reserves etc and progesterone on day 21 showed I was ovulating fine too

ALSO, my hubby abstained for 5 days (as told) on the second one...actually I think the same on the first one


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo- my DH and my BFF's DH both abstained for two days, as we were told after too long, the quality goes down. IDK if this is true bc my former co-workers DH was told to abstain for four days.
> 
> I was getting ready to ask my DH to do his again bc I thought maybe we didn't abstain long enough.

I wish I could find the actual study....the link only references it....

Is his issue with quantity or quality?....because for count, abstaining longer is better....morphology peak at around day two...and then decline...


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> with the megaman (I got the prostate health one) one pill twice a day
> 
> And I did get all my tests done before him... so yes, it would be a good idea in my opinion to have that done
> 
> Also already contacted the Fertility Specialist today just in case July was not successful for us...as I do not want to waste time...so it would be an IUI...we are noth with good numbers now ...all except his viscosity so the IUI would fix that...hopefully
> 
> What did you have done?
> Should I go to my GP or straight to a FS or go to a RE?Click to expand...
> 
> My Gynecologist did the CD3 and the CD21 blood tests...so it showed I have good reserves etc and progesterone on day 21 showed I was ovulating fine too
> 
> ALSO, my hubby abstained for 5 days (as told) on the second one...actually I think the same on the first oneClick to expand...

Made an appt with GP because she said she could order the tests.
She had twins last year at 40, so I imagine she will know what she's doing...Plus, her nurse is great, as well.....she used to be a NICU nurse...She draws blood for me instead of sending me down to the lab because she knows how squeemish I get...I didn't even feel it! She is used to teeny tiny veins....

Sorry....it usually isn't like me to actually talk about ttc...but now it's on my mind...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo- my DH and my BFF's DH both abstained for two days, as we were told after too long, the quality goes down. IDK if this is true bc my former co-workers DH was told to abstain for four days.
> 
> I was getting ready to ask my DH to do his again bc I thought maybe we didn't abstain long enough.
> 
> I wish I could find the actual study....the link only references it....
> 
> Is his issue with quantity or quality?....because for count, abstaining longer is better....but motility and morphology peak at around day two...and then decline...Click to expand...

My DH came out fine, but I am convinced that it needs to be done again. My BFF's DH is in bad shape all the way around. He had a genetic defect that was not corrected in time and when his parents finally decided to do surgery, they did not take future fertility into account.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo, that is great! yes my Doc also draws the blood there...they send it to a lab afterward but I don't have to go anywhere else. Ask your doctor if her twins were conceived naturally or via fertility drugs (I'm always curious) I would LOVE twins as that gives me 2 for one ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

I will definitely ask....hope she doesn't mind...

All these celebrity with twins...I wonder if they just go straight to IVF...
Julia Roberts, JLo, Mariah Carey, Celine Dion...etc...

https://multiples.about.com/od/celebrities/tp/famoustwinmom.htm


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I will definitely ask....hope she doesn't mind...
> 
> All these celebrity with twins...I wonder if they just go straight to IVF...
> Julia Roberts, JLo, Mariah Carey, Celine Dion...etc...
> 
> https://multiples.about.com/od/celebrities/tp/famoustwinmom.htm

I do believe that Celine Dion did...I think there is a magazine in my house somewhere with one of her interviews about it.


----------



## Indigo77

Winnie....convince your hubby to go straight to IVF! :thumbup:

2 Girls......u can name them Phoebe and Winnie....:awww: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

LOL well I would rather not have to do IVF *BUT* if they put me on fertility drugs for the IUI it can still happen!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

*Sperm Morphology: New Guidelines Announced: 4% is Normal*
JULY 01, 2010

Wow, what a relief to know that what we have been saying for years is now finally officially stated. Any sperm morphology over 3% is considered normal. 

How did this change come about? The World Health Organization (WHO) determines the normal parameters for semen including volume, count, motility, forward progression and morphology. The WHO published their guidelines in 1987, with updates in 1992 and 1999. The original &#8220;normal&#8221; cutoffs were based on estimates from old data, some of it dating back to the 1950&#8217;s. There were inconsistencies in the way data was collected, ie the sperm studied was collected and analyzed in many centers, but there was little regulation of how the tests were being performed. Plus there was not clear data on the history of the men. 

This time the semen tests were performed using similar protocols in all of the testing centers. Plus, some history was obtained from the men, mostly related to fertility status. 

4500 men in 14 countries on 4 continents were tested. Australia, China, Denmark, Germany, Chile, Singapore, France, the UK, and the USA were some of the countries included. 

Men were placed into one of 4 groups. 
Fertile men. All men in this group had initiated a pregnancy sometime in the 12 months preceding testing. This was the most important group because the researchers could establish normal values based on men know to have fertile sperm. 
There were 3 other groups evaluated. To save a little confusion, I&#8217;ll summarize and say 2 groups were a little more random in nature and the fertility status of the men was mostly unknown. The 4th group was also fertile, but the time since last pregnancy was unknown and may have been longer than 12 months. 

The results. 
The normal fertile men&#8217;s sperm had the following results. 
Volume: The median (midway between the lowest and highest results) was 3.7 cc, but anything over 1.5 cc was considered normal
Concentration: the median was 73 million but anything over 15 million was considered normal
Motility: the median was 61%, anything over 40% being normal
Morphology: the median was 15%, anything over 3% was deemed normal. 

Some important points. 
*You may have noticed that morphology is not the only parameter with a new normal value. 
Volume was at 2.0 cc, now it is at 1.5cc.
A normal count was 20 million, this changed to 15 million. 
Motility was 50%, now it&#8217;s 40%.
The normal morphology had the biggest change, as it went from 15% to 4%. *

Keep in mind that in this group, all of these men were fertile, so even men with levels lower than the new definition of normal had working sperm. The normal values were established mathematically. If you were in the upper 95% of the fertile people you were deemed normal. The bottom 5% of the fertile people was deemed abnormal. This 95%/5% cutoff is the system used to define cut offs for other tests such as TSH, Prolactin and many others. 

When comparing the different groups of men there were very slight differences in volume, count, etc, but hardly worth mentioning. Fertile men did have slightly higher volume and counts then men whose fertility status was unknown. Morphology was mostly similar in the different groups. Remember, there was no group of men who had established infertility, so in this study there is no way to compare normal fertile men to known infertile men.

And even though we have no details on the women, knowing that they became pregnant in the past year is probably all the information we need. 

*So now you know. Any morphology over 3% is considered normal. If your doctor tells you otherwise, ask him if he has seen the new WHO guidelines. 

To take it one step farther, can there really be difference between 4% and 2%? I doubt that there is a difference between having 96% abnormally shaped sperm and 98% abnormally shaped sperm. So as I have said before, at our practice here at NYU, morphology is not considered with much respect, except in some rare cases where the sperm is unusually abnormal. *

I hope this helps. 

For those of you who want more details, here is the link. 

www.who.int/reproductivehealth/topics/infertility/cooper_et_al_hru.pdf


Ok....so i guess i panicked prematurely....We can get his morphology up a bit....and besides, had he not abstained for 5 days....he may already be 'normal'.

He still has to take his new supplements, though...

My turn for testing....I hope it's not my fault....:blush:.....


----------



## Indigo77

One more thing...right now, he wears boxer briefs.....

https://www.styleceo.com/images/stores/152/h/hanes-boxer-brief-2652436

Do you think I should ask him to switch to regular boxers? (not fitted, roomier, etc)

https://i.pgcdn.com/pi/85/29/67/852967785_125.jpg


----------



## Macwooly

I can understand you panic but looks like only a small increase is needed. And please don't say there is fault with fertility. Fault would be if you were on BCP without him knowing or if had a vasectomy without you knowing. 

Ensure he is getting folic acid as well as my GP advised if can help morphology and motility :thumbup:

Well according to those WHO results my DH is now in the normal ranges but his first test wasn't. So I hope that you may get some hope from the fact that the doctors swore blind I would never improve the SA and I have with a good diet, boxers and supplements :) My DH wears both types of boxers shown.

But the white boxers remind me of Richard Gere in an Officer and a Gentleman :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Now THAT was a good movie....:winkwink:


----------



## mrshanna

I dont think the boxer briefs are bad. My DH wears them and (Thank you God) his SA results came back fine last week. Plus, they are really sexy and I would hate to see him stop wearing them!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Results:
> 
> 5 days abstinence
> 
> Volume......2.2 ml......Normal
> Color.....gray opalescent.....Normal
> Liquification....30 minutes.....Normal
> Viscosity....slightly stringy....Normal
> 
> Concentration.....72 million / ml.....Normal if over 10 million
> Total Concentration....158 million / ml....normal over 20 million
> 
> Motility 47.64.....Normal
> Forward progression.....30% rapid....50% moderate....15% sluggish....5% non-responsive
> Normal is 50% plus with forward progression or 25% with rapid progression
> 
> Round cells....Normal
> Luekocytes...Normal
> 
> Morphology....strict criteria...
> 2%.....Normal is over 5
> 
> 98%....abnormal
> 83% of abnormal...head defects
> 4% of abnormal....tail defects
> 11% of abnormal....neck and mid defects

indigo how did your DH react, you mentioned you were shocked as he was so healthy, how was he about it? I know it can reallt effect them so just wondered if he was ok. apart from the morphology that I hope you can fix I think everything else looks good. also will be interesting to see if the results change if he abstains less time, so I wouldnt worry about anything.

LL are you saying hubby went from 8% to 70%?? thats crazy! did he abstain the same amount of days each time? my hubbies was 44% but I thought that could be an error with all this talk of 5% etc but perhaps it is correct if your went to 70%.


----------



## Indigo77

Mr. Indigo thought we were *ucked at first, until he researched it...Now he is taking the LL-Wooly cocktail and wants to retest...He just wants to keep trying in the meantime....


----------



## LLbean

yup, I got him off his work out pill crap and got him on my "cocktail" lol...3 months did it ;-)


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Indigo*:hugs::hugs:- just wanted to let you know that my dh's second s/a his morph. was 2% but everything else was higher. His first s/a his morphology was 5% but everything else was lower. so don't know. I also switched him to boxers, the white ones. Jockey has really good deals. I had him on a vit. combination but I think I'm going to try macwooly/llbean's combo and see if that helps him more. With the first s/a we were told only ivf...would be an option but the second s/a did show improvement even though the morph. went down. I had also been checked out...but now I'm starting to question it b/c our RE never did certain day bloodwork on me....so i'm confused.:wacko: think I need to see the dr. again just to make sure it's not me also.


----------



## Indigo77

We'll see if their numbers improve on the cocktail....I hope so...but what if it was the workout crap LL's DH was on that was doing the damage and his numbers would have been good otherwise? I hope this cocktail does the trick.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

I have a feeling this combo will work! Just feel positive about it.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

luvmydoggies said:


> I have a feeling this combo will work! Just feel positive about it.:hugs::hugs:


Ok then....me too!....:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I had to disclose his work out stuff to you guys in case yours are also on some fitness kick. I do believe they were affecting him (plus he took ephedra for years) yet I do believe the cocktail helped. I found those combinations reported online by others too. So do give it 3 months and re test. Let me know how it goes, but you have to give it 3 months


----------



## Macwooly

Well I hope you all see your BFPs before your DH's need to do another SA :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Idk Wooly....the more I read, the less hopeful I am...When people talk about 2% morphology...it's usually in the context of IVF with ICSI...We did not want to go down that path....:(


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- my DH just yesterday talked about going back on Fatkins and working out? Are you referring to more than average exercise or just in general?

Sorry to jump in ladies...please forgive.


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo it is hard not to but please try not to worry :hugs:

SA results can change for no reason or many reasons and the smallest things can trigger a decrease in certain areas :hugs:

In 2009 when we got my DH's SA results we were told "no BFP WITHOUT IVF" and as he is a diabetic "his SA results would never improve". Well we got his SA results to improve admittedly not all is in the normal range but we're getting there.

DH & I aren't going to go down the IVF route. We've discussed it on and off for so many hours over the last 2 years but we just don't feel it's for us :shrug: Because of this I have days of absolute despair that we will never get our BFP or LO :nope:

I'd get your DH to see a urologist you feel comfortable with to see if they have any suggestions about what may or may not be causing the morphology results and what can be done to improve it. 

Please don't lose all hope :hugs: LLBean's DH's SA improved as did my DH's so it is possible for things to improve :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> LL- my DH just yesterday talked about going back on Fatkins and working out? Are you referring to more than average exercise or just in general?
> 
> Sorry to jump in ladies...please forgive.

It is a good point as excessive exercise is not good for SA and things like exercise bikes or cycling are the worst :(

_Vigorous exercise: Certain types of exercise can have a damaging effect on male sperm production. One of the worst forms of exercise for this is cycling or mountain biking. Mountain bikers have been proven to register less then half the sperm count and sperm movement than non-cyclists. The semen alterations are thought to be caused by impounding damage to both the testes and the scrotum, the repeated trauma is considered to be the main reason for the vascular damage and the subsequent effects on sperm motility.	
_

And does he do a lot of driving? _For many of us, driving is a necessary evil. But spending long hours behind the wheel can have a damaging effect on your sperm. Scrotal temperatures are proven to rise significantly when a man is seated for long periods of time, and statistics show that couples whose partner was employed as a HGV driver or sales rep, (or any occupation that involved spending a great number of hours driving)found that they took longer to conceive. Results also show that sperm counts of professional drivers were lower and that the sperm itself contained more abnormalities.	
_

It's also worth getting him checked for varicocele: _A varicocele is a varicose vein in the cord that connects to the testicle. (A varicose vein is one that is abnormally enlarged and twisted.) Varicoceles are found in 15% to 20% of all men and in 25% to 40% of infertile men. It is not clear how they affect fertility, or even if they do at all. Some theories for their effect include the following: 

Varicoceles may partially obstruct the passages through which sperm pass. 
Varicocele may elevate temperature in the testes. 
Varicoceles may produce higher levels of nitric oxide, a substance that has
certain damaging effects that might injure sperm. 
Varicoceles may block oxygen to the sperm. 
Varicoceles have been associated with abnormalities in cellular material in the sperm. One study suggested that some men might have genetic abnormalities that cause both varicoceles and impaired sperm, rather than varicocele itself causing infertility. _


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL- my DH just yesterday talked about going back on Fatkins and working out? Are you referring to more than average exercise or just in general?
> 
> Sorry to jump in ladies...please forgive.

Oh no, working out is GREAT for them, it is the extra supplements he was taking (he was taking no-explode, Yolk3d, amplified endurance booster, animal cuts pills etc) that was definitely not good for his sperm.

They need to stay healthy and fit if possible but mine was going overboard lol


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> LL- my DH just yesterday talked about going back on Fatkins and working out? Are you referring to more than average exercise or just in general?
> 
> Sorry to jump in ladies...please forgive.
> 
> It is a good point as excessive exercise is not good for SA and things like exercise bikes or cycling are the worst :(
> 
> _Vigorous exercise: Certain types of exercise can have a damaging effect on male sperm production. One of the worst forms of exercise for this is cycling or mountain biking. Mountain bikers have been proven to register less then half the sperm count and sperm movement than non-cyclists. The semen alterations are thought to be caused by impounding damage to both the testes and the scrotum, the repeated trauma is considered to be the main reason for the vascular damage and the subsequent effects on sperm motility.
> _
> 
> And does he do a lot of driving? _For many of us, driving is a necessary evil. But spending long hours behind the wheel can have a damaging effect on your sperm. Scrotal temperatures are proven to rise significantly when a man is seated for long periods of time, and statistics show that couples whose partner was employed as a HGV driver or sales rep, (or any occupation that involved spending a great number of hours driving)found that they took longer to conceive. Results also show that sperm counts of professional drivers were lower and that the sperm itself contained more abnormalities.
> _
> 
> It's also worth getting him checked for varicocele: _A varicocele is a varicose vein in the cord that connects to the testicle. (A varicose vein is one that is abnormally enlarged and twisted.) Varicoceles are found in 15% to 20% of all men and in 25% to 40% of infertile men. It is not clear how they affect fertility, or even if they do at all. Some theories for their effect include the following:
> 
> Varicoceles may partially obstruct the passages through which sperm pass.
> Varicocele may elevate temperature in the testes.
> Varicoceles may produce higher levels of nitric oxide, a substance that has
> certain damaging effects that might injure sperm.
> Varicoceles may block oxygen to the sperm.
> Varicoceles have been associated with abnormalities in cellular material in the sperm. One study suggested that some men might have genetic abnormalities that cause both varicoceles and impaired sperm, rather than varicocele itself causing infertility. _Click to expand...

oh yes, my husband does have 2 small varicoceles as well (basically Vericose veins in the testicle areas) but not bad enough to be palpable... Urologist said that was not anything to worry about in his case


----------



## Macwooly

My DH hasn't been checked yet for varicoceles but I will be asking about this when we get our FS appointment.

It does seem to be exercise if excellent for men except cycling which I can understand due to how their tackle sits when doing it


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you! I feel better now, lol. I need to stop stalking!


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks Wooly...he has an appointment today with a urologist who had a cancellation....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I really think this soy is making me extra emotional....:(


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you! I feel better now, lol. I need to stop stalking!

Tell him can exercise just limit the bike to 20 minutes 3 times a week max as I read more than this is when it affects SA :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Another thing is NO SAUNAS or HOT TUBS...some men like to take advantage of those things at the gym but tell him NO CAN DO!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Another thing is NO SAUNAS or HOT TUBS...some men like to take advantage of those things at the gym but tell him NO CAN DO!

Do you guys regulate shower temperatures? My DH's came out fine last time, but I just don't believe it...or I am looking for something besides myself to blame, lol. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks Wooly...he has an appointment today with a urologist who had a cancellation....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really think this soy is making me extra emotional....:(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

he can take a warm shower, but not HOT


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Another thing is NO SAUNAS or HOT TUBS...some men like to take advantage of those things at the gym but tell him NO CAN DO!
> 
> Do you guys regulate shower temperatures? My DH's came out fine last time, but I just don't believe it...or I am looking for something besides myself to blame, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

I usually shower first and set the water temp and then DH pops in after me. He isn't happy as he loves a hot shower but he's prepared to go without till we get our LO.

And I told him if he had a hot shower I was make him sit in a bath of iced water :gun:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks Wooly...he has an appointment today with a urologist who had a cancellation....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really think this soy is making me extra emotional....:(

TTC is an emotional thing and I know how helpless and hopeless I felt when we got my DH's first SA so I can fully empathise with you :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Urologist advised that we keep trying naturally....

He did not think the results were bad, given that everything else was normal and his count was high...

However, he was not aware of the morphology study 
and also did not think supplements would change the morphology much. 

Also, the person who usually interprets results, didn't do so because he was on vacation....so his assistant did it, and since morphology interpretations are so subjective, he advised that DH test again in 3 months....

He said he would not put us in the 'infertility' box based on DH's SA....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Urologist advised that we keep trying naturally....
> 
> He did not think the results were necessarily bad, given that everything else was normal and his count was high...
> 
> However, he was not aware of the morphology study
> and also did not think supplements would change the morphology much.
> 
> Also, the person who usually interprets results, didn't do so because he was on vacation....so his assistant did it, and since morphology results are so subjective, he advised that DH test again in 3 months....
> 
> He said he would not put us in the 'infertility' box based on DH's SA....

:hugs: This sounds promising. How do you feel about it? Were you looking for something more concrete?


----------



## Indigo77

I was hoping he would say..."my bad....morphology was 20%...not 2%.... oopsie...."


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I was hoping he would say..."my bad....morphology was 20%...not 2%.... oopsie...."

:hugs::hugs: Are you waiting three months to test again and what about the supplements?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Urologist advised that we keep trying naturally....
> 
> He did not think the results were necessarily bad, given that everything else was normal and his count was high...
> 
> However, he was not aware of the morphology study
> and also did not think supplements would change the morphology much.
> 
> Also, the person who usually interprets results, didn't do so because he was on vacation....so his assistant did it, and since morphology interpretations are so subjective, he advised that DH test again in 3 months....
> 
> He said he would not put us in the 'infertility' box based on DH's SA....

FYI...our Urologist suggested the same, that nothing would change the morphology...guess he ate his words LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

come on indigo and LL, lets get those BFPs so we can prove them all wrong. Its happened many times on here, we can do it!!! it does only take 1 good sperm.

indigo you are around the same dpo as me, is your week going really slow? hubby and I can BD saturday and then we have to abstain till mondays ultrasound, if my follicles are good we take the trigger and probably IUI on wednesday. but the confusing thing is she said they dont want sperm to be too old, so saturday night to wednesday seems a long time to me. arrgghhh you know how the timing thing is annoying when doing SA its much worse when you are paying $350 for IUI!!!! I will just have to go with what they say, if we ignore what she says and BD on sunday and I end up having IUI on tuesday I think thats not enough accumulation. arrrgggghhhhhh!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping he would say..."my bad....morphology was 20%...not 2%.... oopsie...."
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Are you waiting three months to test again and what about the supplements?Click to expand...

Will retest in 3 months...DH will continue on the LL-Wooly cocktail...If it works, we need to create, market, and sell it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping he would say..."my bad....morphology was 20%...not 2%.... oopsie...."
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Are you waiting three months to test again and what about the supplements?Click to expand...
> 
> Will retest in 3 months...DH will continue on the LL-Wooly cocktail...If it works, we need to create, market, and sell it!Click to expand...

I am debating the cocktail as well; I guess I should stop worrying about the DH, but I just can't shake the feeling, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> come on indigo and LL, lets get those BFPs so we can prove them all wrong. Its happened many times on here, we can do it!!! it does only take 1 good sperm.
> 
> indigo you are around the same dpo as me, is your week going really slow? hubby and I can BD saturday and then we have to abstain till mondays ultrasound, if my follicles are good we take the trigger and probably IUI on wednesday. but the confusing thing is she said they dont want sperm to be too old, so saturday night to wednesday seems a long time to me. arrgghhh you know how the timing thing is annoying when doing SA its much worse when you are paying $350 for IUI!!!! I will just have to go with what they say, if we ignore what she says and BD on sunday and I end up having IUI on tuesday I think thats not enough accumulation. arrrgggghhhhhh!

Timing is tricky naturally, so it makes sense it would be tricky with the IUI....
Was your Clomid dosage 100 mgs again? Your hubby's numbers were good...Wednesday seems good if you DTD on Saturday....Tuesday works well, too....3-4 days sounds right to me since he has no morphology issues....I wouldn't ignore what she says....

Are they going to wash the sperm and check your progesterone at 7 dpo, too? $350 for an IUI is cheap compared to what it would cost us...$2-3K+ here...

Hang in there...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so excited for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping he would say..."my bad....morphology was 20%...not 2%.... oopsie...."
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Are you waiting three months to test again and what about the supplements?Click to expand...
> 
> Will retest in 3 months...DH will continue on the LL-Wooly cocktail...If it works, we need to create, market, and sell it!Click to expand...
> 
> I am debating the cocktail as well; I guess I should stop worrying about the DH, but I just can't shake the feeling, lol.Click to expand...

I thought his numbers were good?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping he would say..."my bad....morphology was 20%...not 2%.... oopsie...."
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Are you waiting three months to test again and what about the supplements?Click to expand...
> 
> Will retest in 3 months...DH will continue on the LL-Wooly cocktail...If it works, we need to create, market, and sell it!Click to expand...
> 
> I am debating the cocktail as well; I guess I should stop worrying about the DH, but I just can't shake the feeling, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought his numbers were good?Click to expand...

They are, but I just don't believe that all of the stuff that the military shot into him won't have an affect, lol. It's probably silly, but I can't begin to tell you all of the vaccinations and anti-disease meds my DH has had in his system over the years.


----------



## Indigo77

When was his last SA? After all the vaccines?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> When was his last SA? After all the vaccines?

Before...my doctor has never pushed for another one since his first one was good. Let me take that back, half were done and he was still getting more and beginning the anti-malaria drugs. I am going to pick up the orders next week to have another one done.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> When was his last SA? After all the vaccines?
> 
> Before...my doctor has never pushed for another one since his first one was good. Let me take that back, half were done and he was still getting more and beginning the anti-malaria drugs. I am going to pick up the orders next week to have another one done.Click to expand...

Oh...well then, hell yes....I would get him retested, too....Will he do it without kicking and screaming?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> When was his last SA? After all the vaccines?
> 
> Before...my doctor has never pushed for another one since his first one was good. Let me take that back, half were done and he was still getting more and beginning the anti-malaria drugs. I am going to pick up the orders next week to have another one done.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...well then, hell yes....I would get him retested, too....Will he do it without kicking and screaming?Click to expand...

He's already agreed. He thinks I'm nuts for thinking that all of that stuff could be causing us problems, but that really is too damn bad, lol.

BTW, everything in my house turns into a big political debate bc we are on two very different ends of the political spectrum. So, somehow this too is me getting up on my liberal soapbox, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:.... I could never marry a conservative...we'd kill each other.....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :haha:.... I could never marry a conservative...we'd kill each other.....:haha:

Oh, it's fun times! :growlmad:

This is why I will never live on a base; I'd get kicked off pretty fast for my views about certain issues, lol.

I worked for the Obama campaign and have picked my race for 2012 and I told DH, he's just going to have to live with all of the liberals coming and going out of house, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo...I am very liberal and my hubby is quite the republican LOL...so far we survive as long as the understanding is neither one of us IS the political party...We try to not discuss politics (and his minor is political science fyi...ugh!)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Indigo...I am very liberal and my hubby is quite the republican LOL...so far we survive as long as the understanding is neither one of us IS the political party...We try to not discuss politics (and his minor is political science fyi...ugh!)

DH and I both have poli sci degrees, lol. It's all we discuss. We watch liberal news in the morning and Fox at night, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

FOX!?!? That's blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

I have hot, Greek blood in me....it would never work....I would win every argument and he would feel so emasculated he'd go get his gun and shoot me....:haha:...and I, of course, wouldn't have a gun to defend myself....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> FOX!?!? That's blasphemy!!!!

Are you familiar with Ann Coulter? My DH is hot for the witch! I am not kidding. :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA you forget my friend that I have HOT LATIN blood in me as well hehehehe


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> FOX!?!? That's blasphemy!!!!
> 
> Are you familiar with Ann Coulter? My DH is hot for the witch! I am not kidding. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Seriously? She's an idiot! And OMG...........YUCK!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :haha:.... I could never marry a conservative...we'd kill each other.....:haha:
> 
> Oh, it's fun times! :growlmad:
> 
> This is why I will never live on a base; I'd get kicked off pretty fast for my views about certain issues, lol.
> 
> I worked for the Obama campaign and have picked my race for 2012 and I told DH, he's just going to have to live with all of the liberals coming and going out of house, lol.Click to expand...

Love it! You should get a life-sized Coulter pic and all throw darts to blow off steam....:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> FOX!?!? That's blasphemy!!!!
> 
> Are you familiar with Ann Coulter? My DH is hot for the witch! I am not kidding. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously? She's an idiot! And OMG...........YUCK!!Click to expand...

She makes my skin crawl! But, he loves her like I love Anderson Cooper. He's also jumped on the Michelle Bachmann bandwagon, so that has caused some heated debates too, lol.

I told him to STFU or I would replace him with my GH (gay husband)


----------



## velo

Indigo77 said:


> Urologist advised that we keep trying naturally....
> 
> He did not think the results were necessarily bad, given that everything else was normal and his count was high...
> 
> However, he was not aware of the morphology study
> and also did not think supplements would change the morphology much.
> 
> Also, the person who usually interprets results, didn't do so because he was on vacation....so his assistant did it, and since morphology interpretations are so subjective, he advised that DH test again in 3 months....
> 
> He said he would not put us in the 'infertility' box based on DH's SA....

My understanding is that the cervical mucus weeds out morphologically abnormal sperm. So it would seem to me the critical number is total number of forward-progressing "normal" sperm. And if your overall count is high, that will balance out the fact that the normal ones are lower. Since "normal" is subjective as well perhaps your lab was quite strict?

Obviously still try supplements and ways to improve sperm but I still think you can get a :BFP: with your numbers, so keep :sex: and keep a positive outlook!


----------



## Indigo77

Bachmann.....now that's almost as embarrassing as Palin.....YUCK...YUCK...YUCK...
If she talks about being a foster parent one more time.....:grr:


----------



## Indigo77

Aww...thanks, Velo....:hugs:....Will do!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> come on indigo and LL, lets get those BFPs so we can prove them all wrong. Its happened many times on here, we can do it!!! it does only take 1 good sperm.
> 
> indigo you are around the same dpo as me, is your week going really slow? hubby and I can BD saturday and then we have to abstain till mondays ultrasound, if my follicles are good we take the trigger and probably IUI on wednesday. but the confusing thing is she said they dont want sperm to be too old, so saturday night to wednesday seems a long time to me. arrgghhh you know how the timing thing is annoying when doing SA its much worse when you are paying $350 for IUI!!!! I will just have to go with what they say, if we ignore what she says and BD on sunday and I end up having IUI on tuesday I think thats not enough accumulation. arrrgggghhhhhh!
> 
> Timing is tricky naturally, so it makes sense it would be tricky with the IUI....
> Was your Clomid dosage 100 mgs again? Your hubby's numbers were good...Wednesday seems good if you DTD on Saturday....Tuesday works well, too....3-4 days sounds right to me since he has no morphology issues....I wouldn't ignore what she says....
> 
> Are they going to wash the sperm and check your progesterone at 7 dpo, too? $350 for an IUI is cheap compared to what it would cost us...$2-3K+ here...
> 
> Hang in there...:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am so excited for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thanks! yes I was put straight onto 100 clomid as clinic director finds thats the most effective. $350 is just for the IUI, I pay for medications (clomid and ovidrel are about $160) and all blood & ultrasounds etc are covered by public health system....thats probably what makes it so expensive in the states as nothing is covered. its too bad....if it was just $350 do you think you would be tempted to do it?

they do wash the sperm yes, so will be interesting to see what his post wash numbers are. they dont do any bloods tests after for progesterone, not sure why. I was told by another dr the other day that this clinic is the best for fertility in canada so that made me feel confident in what they are doing.

Im not getting that excited, I dont expect me to be so lucky to have it work the first month :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Bachmann.....now that's almost as embarrassing as Palin.....YUCK...YUCK...YUCK...
> If she talks about being a foster parent one more time.....:grr:

I can't get started...I'll get thrown off the boards, lol. But, she is gross.


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah....good that you are with a great clinic....

Honestly, I think I would go straight to IVF...skip the IUIs altogether....

I just don't have the patience to go through multiple attempts....And the statistics here for successful IUIs suck...What is the IUI success rate at your clinic?


----------



## Macwooly

Sarah - keeping all crossed this IUI is the BFP one :dust:

Indigo - sorry you didn't get a more concrete answer at the urologist :hugs: I would say you have nothing to lose but a little money putting your DH on supplements.

But with regards to the supplements we were told nothing would improve DH's morphology and motility but could improve count. Well his count is low but we got an increase of 1750% (but is still lower than normal) but his motility and morphology shot up into the normal range :D

And I agree with Velo - your DH's numbers are good that I think they make up for the current morphology results.

Dmom - I think you should get your DH's SA done again if it was before or during all the medications the military pumped him with.

Now US ladies - I have no idea of your politics all I do know is that the UK comedians have no US president to call an idiot any more :)


----------



## Indigo77

PLEASE let's not get started on Bush....

I really don't know how Republicans can hold their heads up high....let alone admit to being a Republican....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> PLEASE let's not get started on Bush....
> 
> I really don't know how Republicans can hold their heads up high....let alone admit to being a Republican....

Bahahahahaha! My DH would tell you 'W' got short changed, lol. Remember 'mission accomplished!' Lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE let's not get started on Bush....
> 
> I really don't know how Republicans can hold their heads up high....let alone admit to being a Republican....
> 
> Bahahahahaha! My DH would tell you 'W' got short changed, lol. Remember 'mission accomplished!' Lol.Click to expand...

Seriously? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE let's not get started on Bush....
> 
> I really don't know how Republicans can hold their heads up high....let alone admit to being a Republican....
> 
> Bahahahahaha! My DH would tell you 'W' got short changed, lol. Remember 'mission accomplished!' Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously? :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

No effing joke! :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

What have I started? :laugh2:

I think I need to go and look up the difference between a republican and a democrate and have a look at who's butt our prime minister is kissing this time :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I think right now your PM is more concerned with the state of the UK press vs. anything else, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I think right now your PM is more concerned with the state of the UK press vs. anything else, lol.

Too right but the paper in question I believe no longer exists thankfully! I don't care if they hack the phones of politicians and celebrities but not the men & women of the military :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think right now your PM is more concerned with the state of the UK press vs. anything else, lol.
> 
> Too right but the paper in question I believe no longer exists thankfully! I don't care if they hack the phones of politicians and celebrities but not the men & women of the military :growlmad:Click to expand...

Our media is reporting that they also hacked into 9/11 victims phones and e-mail. :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

I hadn't heard that but it wouldn't surprise me as the the paper which was involved in my opinion was only ever good enough to hang by a toilet & be used for wiping my butt on


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> I hadn't heard that but it wouldn't surprise me as the the paper which was involved in my opinion was only ever good enough to hang by a toilet & be used for wiping my butt on

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

TMI WARNING






Can ejaculate be like EWCM?


----------



## Indigo77

Nevermind....found answer on FF....

How can I tell the difference between fertile cervical fluid and semen?

If you find that you have more watery or eggwhite days than you would expect and that these often follow days or nights that you had intercourse, then you may be mistaking seminal and cervical fluid. They have similar properties because they share the same function: transporting and nourishing sperm. You will find, however, that fertile cervical fluid (eggwhite) is more clear and stretchy and shiny. It will stretch a couple of inches without breaking. Semen may be more whitish and is more likely to break when pulled.

If you are in doubt and it is near your fertile time, always record eggwhite cervical fluid, even if it may be obscured by seminal fluid. This way, you will not miss a potentially fertile time. Emitting semen immediately after intercourse by doing kegel exercises (which is sometimes recommended for people who are charting to avoid pregnancy so that cervical fluid is not obscured) is not recommended when you are trying to conceive. While most sperm reach their destination within your reproductive tract quite quickly after intercourse, you don't want to sacrifice your chances of conception to have a perfect chart.


----------



## dachsundmom

There's also the water test, lol. If it sinks it's his...if it floats, it's yours. At least that's what I've read, lol


----------



## Natsby

Ok We have results, all looks OK Morphology Normal at 9% (is that all!!)
except 70% don´t move, which seems high, (but I guess that leaves 30 which do.)
Also only 5.1% swim fast. 8for PH seems a little high too?? So I´m not sure what all this means but the doctor says it is still possible. But she also told me to see a specialist soon and not leave it much longer as we have been trying for two years and still no baby. So I cried a bit, but I think overall it isn´t bad news. Anyone know what a normal motility is?


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> Ok We have results, all looks OK Morphology Normal at 9% (is that all!!)
> except 70% don´t move, which seems high, (but I guess that leaves 30 which do.)
> Also only 5.1% swim fast. 8for PH seems a little high too?? So I´m not sure what all this means but the doctor says it is still possible. But she also told me to see a specialist soon and not leave it much longer as we have been trying for two years and still no baby. So I cried a bit, but I think overall it isn´t bad news. Anyone know what a normal motility is?

Apparently PH isn't a major worry (my DH has high PH as well) but we were told to increase the fruit and veg quantities which can help reduce PH.

I'm not much help on motility as it took me 4 days to understand my DH's results and to be honest I'm still not 100% sure I do understand his results :dohh:

I'm sure one of the other ladies will be more help but glad the results seem ok :)


----------



## LLbean

I agree, my hubby's PH was a tad bit off too and that seemed to work just fine.


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Ok We have results, all looks OK Morphology Normal at 9% (is that all!!)
> except 70% don´t move, which seems high, (but I guess that leaves 30 which do.)
> Also only 5.1% swim fast. 8for PH seems a little high too?? So I´m not sure what all this means but the doctor says it is still possible. But she also told me to see a specialist soon and not leave it much longer as we have been trying for two years and still no baby. So I cried a bit, but I think overall it isn´t bad news. Anyone know what a normal motility is?

If I remember correctly, normal motility is 40%+....if you read this thread, the info is there....
Ph wasn't done in my DH's SA....Urologist couldn't tell us why not....but is calling lab to ask...
Was his count high?


----------



## Rashaa

OK Ladies, I will jump in here and add that DH gave a sample this morning [our first] and it was quite an experience :) [what we will go through to have a baby *smile*] one day...God-Willing we will all look back on these days with warm hearts ...


----------



## Natsby

Indigo77 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Ok We have results, all looks OK Morphology Normal at 9% (is that all!!)
> except 70% don´t move, which seems high, (but I guess that leaves 30 which do.)
> Also only 5.1% swim fast. 8for PH seems a little high too?? So I´m not sure what all this means but the doctor says it is still possible. But she also told me to see a specialist soon and not leave it much longer as we have been trying for two years and still no baby. So I cried a bit, but I think overall it isn´t bad news. Anyone know what a normal motility is?
> 
> If I remember correctly, normal motility is 40%+....if you read this thread, the info is there....
> Ph wasn't done in my DH's SA....Urologist couldn't tell us why not....but is calling lab to ask...
> Was his count high?Click to expand...

I have been reading this thread, but there is so much of it!! I´ll keep going. I think his count was 186.2M (that is per ejaculation.) all the info is in Spanish but I think that is right. Or it could be 62.1M/ML because I don´t understand that number. I´ll keep researching it until I understand.
anyway I Ov this week so I´ll just keep my legs in the air longer and hope if they can´t swim they fall into place.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby just remember it only takes one :spermy: to perform the miracle :) But the count looks like it is good so there is the quantity there :)


----------



## mrsine

So heres DH's results. Am I wrong to think that this is quite bad?

pH : 7.8 
Agglutination : None seen 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Motility [% spermatozoa] 
Total motility % : 57 
Progressive % : 41 
Non-progressive : 16 
Immotile : 43 
--------------------------------------------------------- 
Concentration  
Count [million/ml] : 11.2 
Total count [million] : 54 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
Morphology [ % ] Kruger strict criteria 
Normal : 4 : 4 or more 
Abnormal : 96 
Head defects : 96


----------



## BridieChild

DHs SA results came back today.


Appearance: Watery
Volume: 4 ml (2-6)
Motility: L 0 % (>50)
Sperm concentration: L 1 X10*6/ml (>20)
Live Spermatozoa: 17%
Morphology (%Normal): 5%




Can someone please analyse these for me? They aren't good, but is there a possibility at least?


----------



## Macwooly

mrsine said:


> So heres DH's results. Am I wrong to think that this is quite bad?
> 
> pH : 7.8
> Agglutination : None seen
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Motility [% spermatozoa]
> Total motility % : 57
> Progressive % : 41
> Non-progressive : 16
> Immotile : 43
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> Concentration 
> Count [million/ml] : 11.2
> Total count [million] : 54
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Morphology [ % ] Kruger strict criteria
> Normal : 4 : 4 or more
> Abnormal : 96
> Head defects : 96

Hi, I can let you know what my doctor told me are the normal ranges which are:

Volume should be 2-6ml
As I was told vitality (live sperm) should be 70%
Motility should be over 40% with forward progression over 32%
Morphology should be 4% or above
PH should be 7.2-8
Count should be 20 X 10^6/ml or above

Hope this gives you some answers but his results don't look too bad to me. The only thing I'm not sure on is the count.

If this was his first SA try thinking back about 3 months to see if anything was going on then with your DH which may have affected things such as painkillers or trauma as sperm take 3 months to fully form and anything which happens in those 3 months can affect the results.

If this is his first SA I hope they are investigating a possible cause.

My DH has diabetes and after his first SA we were told we wouldn't get an improvement in his results but we did with some simple supplements :)

Please don't lose hope as BFPs can occur with less than ideal SA results and in the meantime lots and lots of :dust: for you :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

BridieChild said:


> DHs SA results came back today.
> 
> 
> Appearance: Watery
> Volume: 4 ml (2-6)
> Motility: L 0 % (>50)
> Sperm concentration: L 1 X10*6/ml (>20)
> Live Spermatozoa: 17%
> Morphology (%Normal): 5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please analyse these for me? They aren't good, but is there a possibility at least?

Hun you know I've replied on your other thread :hugs:

Remember SA results can change and whilst it can take 3 months things can change and these results aren't final :hugs:

Sending loads of :dust: to you :dust:


----------



## mrsine

Thank you for responding. He's now taking vitamins and we are seeing a homeopath soon :).


----------



## Macwooly

mrsine said:


> Thank you for responding. He's now taking vitamins and we are seeing a homeopath soon :).

Good luck and hope you see your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## StarSign

Macwooly said:


> mrsine said:
> 
> 
> My DH has diabetes and after his first SA we were told we wouldn't get an improvement in his results but we did with some simple supplements :)
> 
> Please don't lose hope as BFPs can occur with less than ideal SA results and in the meantime lots and lots of :dust: for you :dust:
> 
> What did your DH take to improve his results? I'm curious.
> 
> *SS*Click to expand...


----------



## Macwooly

SS - my DH is on:

a generic multivitamin for men TTC but the ingredients are identical to Wellman
1000mg fish oil omega 3 once daily
500mg maca root once daily
Horny Goats Weed once daily 
vitamin B complex which provides 100% RDA once daily
30mg co enzyme Q10 once daily 
150mg Royal Jelly once daily
Pycnogenol 30mg

He takes all as tablets or capsules.


----------



## LLbean

Here is what I got mine on:

Vitamin E (1 pill twice a day)
Vitamin C (1 pill twice a day)
Fertility Blend for men(GNC) (4 a day for the first month and then 2 per day)
Maca (1 pill twice a day)
Vitamin B complex (once per day)
MegaMan Prostate & Virility (1 pill twice per day)
Also Mucinex twice per day to help his Viscosity but that apparently did nothing as that remains the same

It took about 3 months BTW 
Ok from the ones that are NOT blends we have:

Vitamin E 400 I.U. (one pill twice a day)
Vitamin C 500 mg (one pill twice a day)
Maca 525 mg (one pill twice a day)

So the 1st SA was done in April...the latest one was done June 23rd

..........................April...../.....June....
Count..................93.0...../.....76.0...
Volume.................4.5...../.......3.0....
PH.......................7.0...../.......7.0.....
Motility.................90....../.......80.....
Viscosity............HIGH...../.......HIGH..
Morphology............8.0..../.....70.0.....
Appearance........NORMAL../.....NORMAL...
Liquefaction ..COMPLETE.../.....COMPLETE.


----------



## BridieChild

Should I put DH on Menevit? It's got zinc, Vit C, Vit E and folate plus others. What about L-carnitine? I heard about using Clomid for guys too, anybody hear that?


----------



## Macwooly

I've not heard about Clomid for men so no help I'm afraid.

Menevit sounds like a good option :thumbup:


----------



## velo

BridieChild said:


> DHs SA results came back today.
> 
> 
> Appearance: Watery
> Volume: 4 ml (2-6)
> Motility: L 0 % (>50)
> Sperm concentration: L 1 X10*6/ml (>20)
> Live Spermatozoa: 17%
> Morphology (%Normal): 5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please analyse these for me? They aren't good, but is there a possibility at least?

With 0% motility there is 0 possibility of getting pregnant. (it means none of the sperm are moving!) However, don't panic!! The semen analysis is a snapshot in time, and fresh sperm is produced in 3 months cycles. 

Trying to figure out the cause of the bad results would be helpful, perhaps heat of some sort is cooking the sperm (tightie whities, hot baths, laptop on lap all the time etc.), maybe its a vitamin deficiency, or an infection that needs to be treated. Hopefully your doctor can refer your dh to a urologist.


----------



## Indigo77

The urologist told DH that he could knock me up, but that it would take longer....
He has 2% morphology....We will probably get another SA in Sept-Oct....


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> The urologist told DH that he could knock me up, but that it would take longer....
> He has 2% morphology....We will probably get another SA in Sept-Oct....

Indigo, get him on the cocktail...fixed my hubby's in 3 months


----------



## Indigo77

He's on it! :winkwink:


----------



## googly

What is this cocktail you speak of?! My DH doing his SA this week - I want to be ready with the answer for any issues!

I'm a SMIDGE apprehensive because he does like his a) coffee and b) beer......


----------



## LLbean

googly said:


> What is this cocktail you speak of?! My DH doing his SA this week - I want to be ready with the answer for any issues!
> 
> I'm a SMIDGE apprehensive because he does like his a) coffee and b) beer......

The Cocktail it's post #140 end of page 14


----------



## googly

DH's results:

Semen volume:****3.5 mL ( 2-6 )
Semen viscosity:****Increased
Total Motility(a+b):****41 % ( 50-100 ) AA 
Rapid Progress (a):****39 % ( 25-100 )
Slow progress (b):****2 %
Non-Progressive(c):****5 %
Non-motile (d):****54 %
Sperm concentration:****289 x 10*6/mL ( 20-200 )

Think that looks ok? They don't seem to have done pH and morphology like all of yours have - weird. Seems mostly to be ok anyway. The motility is a smidge on the low side but the count is pretty high, so hopefully there's enough there overall...


----------



## LLbean

googly said:


> DH's results:
> 
> Semen volume:****3.5 mL ( 2-6 )
> Semen viscosity:****Increased
> Total Motility(a+b):****41 % ( 50-100 ) AA
> Rapid Progress (a):****39 % ( 25-100 )
> Slow progress (b):****2 %
> Non-Progressive(c):****5 %
> Non-motile (d):****54 %
> Sperm concentration:****289 x 10*6/mL ( 20-200 )
> 
> Think that looks ok? They don't seem to have done pH and morphology like all of yours have - weird. Seems mostly to be ok anyway. The motility is a smidge on the low side but the count is pretty high, so hopefully there's enough there overall...

so did you get him on the "cocktail" too. Usually it takes 3 months to show difference


----------



## Rashaa

Reading about this 'cocktail' -- I have to say, I'll bet it has its merits...


Spoiler
I have noticed a difference in DH's sperm viscosity when he is in Cairo for extended periods of time , compared to when he is home in North America...mediterranean diet makes a difference...compared to when he is 'here' ....

..we're going overseas soon too...and here I thought it was just the water from the Nile that made one more fertile :lol: j/k.......


----------



## Indigo77

PS...

My hubby with his 2% morphology knocked me up on cycle #8. 

It seems like the morphology bit is not that important. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Morph doesn't mean crap bc N's is 76%...he just doesn't have the swimmers to go with it.:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Morph doesn't mean crap bc N's is 76%...he just doesn't have the swimmers to go with it.:cry:


That's why the goddesses created IVF....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hoping4our1st

Hi, i've read all the posts & was happy to see many are pregnant based on your signatures.

is anyone going thru this or went thru and has any info to share?

we're trying to find a fertility accupunturist in toronto & will start that too. next month my husband sees a urologist. i've been extremely depressed since we found the news 3 wks ago :cry: but i'm actually feeling a bit better these past few days.

me: 42, test results i'm told are fine. i have 8-9 follicles on left and 1 on right. fsh is 5.

husband: 40 at end of December.
low sperm of less than 1 million
motility: "few"
morphology: too low count to do 
4 yrs ago his sperm count was fine so i don't know what's going on.


Free testosterone 22.8 pmol/L (normal range is 31.0 - 94.0 pmol/L) (or 6.2 pg/ml) 
FSH 32 IU/L (normal range is 2-12 IU/L)

Supplements he's taking are: good multi, L Carnitine, Macca, Bee pollen and Wheat germ (put on cereal), top quality CoQ10 (Inno-Vite, Ino-Q-Nol, stabilized coQ10 Ubiquinol), Ester C, Zinc, Astalagus, top quality Grape Seed, Selenium, E. I've taken vitamins for decades, i now take a good multi, extra CoQ100 & D, Macca, Wild Yam, bee pollen, wheat germ.


----------

